# Echo CS-3450 Chainsaw- Fuel Problem



## Mr A (May 18, 2012)

This has been a reliable saw for 15 years. I had it in the shop last year and haven't used it much. I just recently replaced the primer bulb, and have been using it without trouble all week. Now, when I press the primer bulb, it stays down and comes back up very slowly. Seems like the fuel is not drawing through. It started right up with a shot of starting fluid, but it's not getting more fuel, so quickly dies out. The piston is supposed to create a siphon? What could be blocking the fuel? Any ideas to get me back to cutting? Thank you


----------



## ScotO (May 18, 2012)

Sounds like there may be something blocking the fuel screen inside the pump diaphragm side of the Carb.  I would tear down the Carb and clean it out real good.  If it has been sitting around for a while, chances are when you put in fresh fuel it loosened up some of the gunk in the fuel system and that is clogging your Carb.  Tear it apart and clean it out real good with a Carb cleaner.


----------



## bogydave (May 19, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Sounds like there may be something blocking the fuel screen inside the pump diaphragm side of the Carb. I would tear down the Carb and clean it out real good. If it has been sitting around for a while, chances are when you put in fresh fuel it loosened up some of the gunk in the fuel system and that is clogging your Carb. Tear it apart and clean it out real good with a Carb cleaner.


 
  +1, something blocking the fuel flow.
Also check for a pinched fuel line,   & pull the fuel hose out of the tank & check/replace the filter (screen)


----------



## Mr A (May 19, 2012)

I have been using and refueling since the bulb replacement. So, a block of some sort explains the primer bulb sticking down? Parts shop is open tomorrow(local small engine shop), they are pretty good, but don't take any time to give self help advice. I have cleaned the carb on my leaf blower before, but that didn't turn out well. It worked for a few times and now wont start. Thank you for your respnses


----------



## ScotO (May 20, 2012)

you'll get it figured out.  sounds like something simple to me, at one time I was clueless when it came to understanding exactly how a carburetor works, but after literally dozens and dozens of carbs torn down, examined and put back together, I think I figured them out pretty good!


----------



## MasterMech (May 21, 2012)

Some primer assemblies have internal check valves that go bad.  Replace the primer assembly or the whole carburetor, whichever is faster and more economical.


----------



## Mr A (May 22, 2012)

Wow! what an idiot I am! I got the carb rebuild kit, cleaned the outside of the saw with compressed air, drained the oil and fuel, preparing to pull the carb out. I had refilled the gas with bar oil, and the bar oil with gas, DOH!! No wonder it wouldn't start! Probably didn't need anything but the gas in the right tank. Now what? Is it ruined? What a dumb ass! I guess I should get my eyes checked. I had pulled the rope several times, so the engine probably sucked in a lot of bar oil.
 Update: Well, figured it's going to start or not. Put some gas in it and changed the plug. Primer bulb was full of oil. I pushed it a few times, and it started to pop back up. It also started right up with a new plug, and is smoking worse than a non-EPA old wood burner. I hope the oil will just burn off, but it's too late tonight to find out. I had it running for 2 minutes, still smoking bad., but running. I will do some cutting tomorrow and try to burn the oil out. It's probably going to gum up the works I would think, but what else can I do?


----------



## nate379 (May 22, 2012)

I did the same on an older saw I had.  The tanks where backwards from what a normal person would figure to be the obvious place.  Had to clear a road in the dark.  Ran out of fuel, so filled it up.  Couldn't get it to start back up.  Messed with it the next day for probably 20 mins before I realized what I had done.


----------



## Mr A (May 22, 2012)

nate379 said:


> I did the same on an older saw I had. The tanks where backwards from what a normal person would figure to be the obvious place. Had to clear a road in the dark. Ran out of fuel, so filled it up. Couldn't get it to start back up. Messed with it the next day for probably 20 mins before I realized what I had done.


 So, what did you end up doing to fix? just burn it off, or rebuild carb and clean cylinder?


----------



## MasterMech (May 22, 2012)

Mr A said:


> Wow! what an idiot I am! I got the carb rebuild kit, cleaned the outside of the saw with compressed air, drained the oil and fuel, preparing to pull the carb out. I had refilled the gas with bar oil, and the bar oil with gas, DOH!! No wonder it wouldn't start! Probably didn't need anything but the gas in the right tank. Now what? Is it ruined? What a dumb ass! I guess I should get my eyes checked. I had pulled the rope several times, so the engine probably sucked in a lot of bar oil.
> Update: Well, figured it's going to start or not. Put some gas in it and changed the plug. Primer bulb was full of oil. I pushed it a few times, and it started to pop back up. It also started right up with a new plug, and is smoking worse than a non-EPA old wood burner. I hope the oil will just burn off, but it's too late tonight to find out. I had it running for 2 minutes, still smoking bad., but running. I will do some cutting tomorrow and try to burn the oil out. It's probably going to gum up the works I would think, but what else can I do?


Did that to an Echo back in my teenage years. If you have it running well then the smoke will clear as it burns off the extra oil. You probably didn't hurt a thing. Consider it a lesson and laugh it off.


----------



## nate379 (May 22, 2012)

Dumped out the tanks.



Mr A said:


> So, what did you end up doing to fix? just burn it off, or rebuild carb and clean cylinder?


----------



## ScotO (May 22, 2012)

Reminds me of the time when the local ambulance service stopped at the local gas station and proceeded to fill the brand new DIESEL ambulance up with gasoline!  Luckily for them (and anyone who relies on their service) the realized their mistake BEFORE leaving the gas station!  As for you r saw, I'm sure you didn't hurt a thing.  Burn off the oil by running a tank or two of gas through the saw.  It'll be fine.


----------

